# Gourami Care Questions.



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am interested in getting some gouramis, but I have a few questions first. 
Can Gouramis live together peacfully? I have owned blue gouramis before and they fought, I have also heard kissing gouramis fight.
If they can get along, can I house 2 dwarf gouramis in a 14g? And can I house 2 kissing gouramis in a 30g?
I do not want to risk getting fish that fight, I hate when they fight.
Any other gourami types should I think about? I have owned a Paradise fish (she would attack me) before and bettas (of course). 

Also interested in pearl gouramis.

Any info welcomed.
Thanks.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Kissing gouramis can get up to a foot big so probably not those in a 30g. Dwarf gouramis are generally peaceful unless they're spawning. Honey gouramis are good too. It's possible your blue gouramis fought because they were both male with no females around.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok so no kissers. lol
What about pearl gouramis?


----------



## kelben (Feb 1, 2012)

I have always had at least 3 pearls in my community tank.... they are very peaceful. They can however be easily upset. If you have honey gouramies they would love the pearls.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

So could I have two pearls peacefully in a 30g?
And could the dwarfs be two in a 14g? Or maybe even one in a 30g with platies and mollies?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had a blue gourami for a long time, at first he would chase around my bettas a lot, and even got in a few minor fights with my African butterfly fish since they're both surface aggressive. That aquarium is now very peaceful and I feel that having it represent a natural environment is the cause.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Pearls are beautiful, too. You could easily have a pair of dwarfs in the 14g and a pair of pearls in the 30g.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Would there be room in the 30g if I had my platies, mollies and 2 pearl gourami?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Honestly I have always had gouramis with no problems at all. Never have had any fight any others ever. I love pink kissers because honestly they grow slowly. I have had one for like 8 years and is only like 6 inches or so long. Pink Kissing need pairs though. They really do kiss.
Dwarfs are great too. I prefer the Opaline also known as 3 spot over blues. They are just a color variant but often cheaper.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Would a dwarf gourami eat my platy fry?
I love them but they are out of control. lol

I had 7 fry but I looked in there today and found at least 2 more way tiny ones hiding in the plants, the molly does not even try to eat them. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

There's plenty of room in your 30g for a pair of pearls and your mollies and platies. And just about any fish will eat fry if they can catch them.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I was always under the impression that when owning groups of Gourami, you should have the proper female/male ratio and be prepared for all out war if they spawn. Gourami are very much like Bettas. I personally have one male dwarf neon Gourami in my 29g community tank. Keep in mind, males are easy to find and some times females are not. I know my local store only sells males. Females are very dull in color. I would love to have a tank just for Gourami down the road. They are amazing fish, like a Betta only bigger <3

They love heavily planted tanks too


----------

